# Large mini, or moyen/ small standard breeders in or near TX?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

possibly you should look for a mini or small standard from hunting lines? there are breeders who breed poodles for hunting, though most use standards. louter creek is possibly the most well-known. i would ask, because they may also be able to point you to mini breeders with successful records breeding hunting minis. there are several titled hunt champion minis.


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

Ok, I will check them out, thank you 

I should have been more clear, what what I meant by "sport" is like, dog sports like agility, rally, etc, but I am sure a poodle from sporting lines would be great at those, too!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Don't be too concerned about potential size difference. Dogs quickly learn to adjust their 'play' behaviour. Even if they're playing at killing each other.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

The minis I know are "scrappier" players than standards. 

Plenty of mini breeders have puppies who end up over-sized. If there is a mini breeder out there that fits everything on your checklist, contact them and let them know that you are interested in a larger mini.


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a breeder in mine for mini's and one in mind for standards, should I go larger, it still is a ways until I actually start actively looking for a dog, so i still have some time to weigh the pros and cons of each size. 

My current dog will adjust his play if the other dog tells him off, or lets him know he is being too rough, but he wont if they dont tell him LOL.


----------

